# attitude freebie(bubba 76)



## Dr.Drow (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys just a heads up if you got the Emerald triangle bubba76(Fem) as a freebie from the tude a few months back watch them close I popped the bubba76(fem) freebie and low and behold.. its far from female


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems to be pretty hearty male tho. This prebubba/76afgani shows alot of vigor, this plant stays pretty short and just loves to eat. So ive decided to cross this to beef up the yield on my ReservaPrivada og. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## ziggyross (Nov 28, 2012)

I have tried the Emerald triangle Crystal Paradise. I only had 1 out of 5 seeds pop and it was a male. I crossed it with my unknown bag seed and called it  Crystal dream.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

I got one of these, will be popping them along with the other feebies in about 70+ daze and counting down :yay: n' a :clap:

thanks for the 411 on these "femmed" beans....lol...mayhaps keep some pollens and make some sexiness...

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2012)

The Bubba 76 freebie that I got hermied.  I caught it soon enough so that it didn't cause any problems, but I was looking forward to some Bubba and was disappointed.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

THAT SUX Goddess, looks like I may hold off on THAT new flavor...


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 28, 2012)

Ouch.. hermies bum me out. I always run my newest additions to the family in their own special tent just incase. I did check on mr bubba today and hes still all male, at little over 3 weeks into flower hes already chuckin some dust.


----------

